# shfs and lufs problems

## guidodev

I cannot seem to get either shfs or lufs to function correctly, and am experiencing the following problems:

After emerging shfs, i am able to mount a remote directory with no trouble whatsoever.  I can then cd into the mount, ls the contents, cd around, etc.  However, as soon as I try to run a program that needs to access one of the files, the process is immediately orphaned and becomes a zombie.  At this point I cannot access the mount whatsoever--no ls, cd, nothing--and furthermore, cannot unmount it, even if I can successfully kill off the zombied process and running "fuser -v /remote/mount" returns nothing.  Furthermore,  since I can't unmount it, neither can I rmmod the kernel module.  The only way to get things back to normal is to reboot the machine.  Oddly enough, everything was working perfectly fine immediately after I installed shfs yesterday!  I've uninstalled/reinstalled multiple times with different versions since this, but always get the same results.

With lufs the situation is similar, though not quite so irritating.  I can actually try to view image files with ee for example, but the best it can do is show a horribly corrupted version of the image.  Trying to access or copy files out of the mount results in various errors such as "Connection reset by peer" or "Stale NFS file handle" or some strange error about not being able to access the filename that I can't seem to reproduce at the moment.  All the while I'm connected to the remote host in a regular SSH session and everything appears to be fine network-wise.  Unlike shfs, I can at least unmount the filesystems after all this happens, however.

Anyone heard of this type of stuff, or know of a way to fix it?  I'm really puzzled.

Thanks in advance.

----------

## compu-tom

Never heard of this before. lufs works great for me. 

Does it work if you mount the fs locally, e.g.

```

lufsmount sshfs://localhost/mydir /mnt/mydir

```

lufs uses the sftp subsystem of sshd. Ensure it is enabled in

/etc/ssh/sshd_config (it's the last line in my config).

Is there a firewall rejecting ip packets?

BTW: you can't kill zombies, they are already dead  :Wink: 

----------

## Malice

Sorry to bump an old thread, but I'm have exactly the same trouble as guidodev.

I can mount a remote filesystem fine, and ls, and cd, but whenever I try to copy or open a file the command freezes.

Anyone figured this out?

----------

## Malice

I should add that I am using SHFS.

I have successfully used SHFS in the past on other computers, so I'm not sure why it doesn't work on this one.

----------

## Malice

bump again.

Just tried lufs on the same machine and am still having problems.

I can mount a remote filesystem via SSH, and can move around in the filesystem and ls, but can't open/view any files.

If I try to cat a text file I get:

cat: update.tex: Bad address

file not opened!

Googling didn't help much.

Any ideas?

----------

## Malice

Ok, managed to get LUFS going.

Upgrading to 0.97 (in ~x86 at the moment) did the trick.  There was a bug in 0.95 that caused this problem, as mentioned on the LUFs homepage.

Sorry for dragging this thread out of the gutter, but until 0.97 makes it into the stable tree this post might help other people.

----------

## lamekain

Hi. I'm having troubles with LUFS. Trying to mount a local directory through my own ssh-server and I'm getting this (the same thing with a remote server):

```
# lufsmount sshfs://MyUserName@localhost /mnt/sshfs/

Password: 

# ls /mnt/sshfs/

ls: reading directory /mnt/sshfs/: Connection reset by peer

# 

```

sftp should be enabled -> 

```
Subsystem   sftp    /usr/lib/misc/sftp-server
```

Any help? I'm using reiserFS (if that matters) and the newest stable openssh.

[edit] and i have lufs-0.9.7-r2 and kernel 2.6.8 w/ the lufs-module loaded [/edit]

----------

## siddhartha

I was having the same problem, and it seems that there is some problem with manually entering password for the ssh connection.

I set up a rsa based authentication system without any passkey, and it is working properly after that.

HTH

Siddhartha

----------

